# Einbruchdiebstahl in Bielefeld 5 Bikes + Ersatzteile/Werkzeug entwendet



## JoolstheBear (28. Juli 2014)

Bitte gebt mir bescheid wenn Ihr etwas seht ... auch wenn euch im Raum Bielefeld z.b. folgende Gabeln angeboten werden : 888 ohne Decals oder mIt Specialized aufklebern (VF 2009), RST Storm 160mm Weiß , Suntour Durolux weiß, Dirtjumper 3 130mm 2003, Manitou Stance 2007 130mm .... Geklaut wurden alle Bikes (Specialized Big Hit 2003, KTM Caliber 38, Poison Curare, Fusion Hellfire und ein Noname Dirtbike Gr 55) 
        + Werkzeug + Diverse Ersatzteile bei einem Einbruchdiebstahl Zwischen Freitag und Samstag ...


----------

